
HDMI Capture and Analysis FPGA Project (2015) - walterbell
https://warmcat.com/hardware%20design/hdmi/fpga/2015/10/20/hdmi-capture-and-analysis-fpga-project.html
======
peterburkimsher
This may be a long shot, but is there someone here who knows about HDMI video
freezing? I'd like to design a freeze button, like in some projectors, as a
separate hardware accessory. Plug in HDMI input and output, then press a
button to change between pass-through and freezing the last frame.

~~~
pro_zac
This is doable with the right hardware. You'd need HDMI decoder and encoders
and enough internal or external memory to buffer the resolution you are
working with. (1080p = 1920 x 1080 x 3 = 5.9MB) You can probably avoid having
to double buffer if it waits for vsync to switch modes.

~~~
mcpherrinm
One potentially helpful piece of out of the box hardware is bunnie's NeTV,
which has an fpga in an HDMI path. By default it does overlays on an HDMI
signal but with some FPGA rejiggering I suspect doing freeze frames ought to
work. At least on non-drm'd HDMI signals.

[https://kosagi.com/w/index.php?title=NeTV_Main_Page](https://kosagi.com/w/index.php?title=NeTV_Main_Page)

------
nailer
Don't you need an Intel-signed pubkey to intercept anything using HDCP? How do
you get around that? Or has HDCP been cracked?

~~~
walterbell
Search for HDCP in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18216910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18216910)

------
metaphor
@walterbell submitted this, so intuition tells me I should be paying
attention, but all I read is someone struggling with single-link digital video
implementation on a FPGA and a sponsored advertisement for a tool that doesn't
quite make sense in context.

I think I may have had one too many drinks tonight. Did I miss something?

~~~
walterbell
HDMI capture on an FPGA board that _does not have an HDMI input_. Over the
six-part series of blog posts, the author explores the 2015 limits of FPGA
hardware performance and IP segmentation for HDMI processing around $150 price
point, e.g. [http://zedboard.org](http://zedboard.org). Other video projects
with less connector hacking:

$250 Spartan-6 HDMI Light:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18216910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18216910)

$350 Numato Opsis Spartan-6 HDMI2USB (2015):
[https://blog.mithis.net/archives/category/timvideos-
us/hdmi2...](https://blog.mithis.net/archives/category/timvideos-us/hdmi2usb)
& [https://github.com/timvideos/HDMI2USB-numato-opsis-sample-
co...](https://github.com/timvideos/HDMI2USB-numato-opsis-sample-code)

$500 Artix-7 Digilent Nexys, [https://store.digilentinc.com/nexys-video-
artix-7-fpga-train...](https://store.digilentinc.com/nexys-video-artix-7-fpga-
trainer-board-for-multimedia-applications/)

$900 Zynq MPSoC (Arm Cortex A53 + Xilinx FPGA) with H.264 video encoder,
[https://www.xilinx.com/products/boards-and-
kits/zcu104.html](https://www.xilinx.com/products/boards-and-kits/zcu104.html)

